# What do you want?



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

What can you afford?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I want to be emperor of the world, but I imagine that would cost quadrillions of dollars so I'll just have to wait...


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Just hand me everything


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I want a device capable of painlessly eliminating intelligent life across the universe.
I probably can't even afford a pistol(considering the social effort it takes to find and convince a smuggler to sell it to me and get away alive)


----------



## Wolfman (Jul 7, 2015)

A chicken salami sandwich would do


----------



## Wolfman (Jul 7, 2015)

And sir, your wallet too


----------



## Cate P (Jul 19, 2015)

When people say "find what you are passim about and do that", I'm like ?!WTF?! If I knew what I wanted, I guess I'd do it. How do you find a passion? I have no purpose. Does anyone ? How do you know what you realistically want?


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

A puppy


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Just give me Hulu without the ads, PLEASE.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

More opportunities.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Recognition.


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

I want to become a mechanic and work on cars for a living.

I can afford a coffee from McDonald. Literally. I've got $1.01 to my name right now (Pay day tomorrow thank god)


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters (Dec 17, 2013)

I want to be able to move my online work to an apartment that I can rent only on my own so I have my space.
I can only afford working in a cafe, and barely.
I want being able to visit my parents in their city and stay for a week, enjoying myself/working on myself and not working my online work, but I can only afford eventually visiting them for that long if I keep working while being there.


----------



## undertakerfreak1127 (Jul 20, 2015)

Peace. Widespread ****ing peace.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

"I want it all."


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Happiness.

Nah mate happiness is too bloody expensive i give up.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

Happiness.. 
Or a friend like harry potter.. Lol I know that's not possible


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

@sukanya I wish a friend like Harry Potter existed too.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Scrambled eggs


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

A good paying job and a Russian girlfriend. 

I can't afford a bottle of Scotch right now.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Win the lottery


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

what I want doesn't have a price tag (or at least it doesn't have a set price)


----------



## ManicXenophobe (Nov 8, 2013)

to play guitar like a guitar god. but the only way to that is through practice


----------

